# GMR Middletown



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

The fish GODS were generous tonight.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice haul.. surely the fishing gods were with you


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks downright delicious!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I wonder if people realize how long it takes for a 17 inch smallmouth to reach that length?


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

yakfish said:


> I wonder if people realize how long it takes for a 17 inch smallmouth to reach that length?


Amen! Throw back the bass dude.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

This seems like a little bit of troll post. You know the reaction you will get when people see smallies on a stringer. Nice catch I wish you would of thrown them back but that is your choice.


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Bait catcher said:


> The fish GODS were generous tonight.


Thats a shame. Not sure what your purpose is with these pics.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*grabs some popcorn*


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> *grabs some popcorn*


extra butter on mine.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

imalt said:


> extra butter on mine.


I've got the soda


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i say to each his own. if a guy wants to keep some fish to eat then so be it. why pay the money at the store if the water will provide. plenty of bass still out there.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

True that it is the OP's right to harvest those bass, as he is within his limit, but pics like that are going to draw the ire of most of the c&r guys here...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dolomieu said:


> True that it is the OP's right to harvest those bass, as he is within his limit, but pics like that are going to draw the ire of most of the c&r guys here...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And that makes the O.P. wrong??? Maybe the c&r guys should worry about their own lines then....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh, and fine job to the O.P. nice fish!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess it draws the ire from both sides then... I did point out that it was legal.

By the way OP: Great catch!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my 2¢..... The guy has been a ogf member for 5 years and rarely posts...he LIVES in Middletown for Pete's sake! He just kept some dinner from his home waters and shared his catch on here....I'm a big C&R guy too...but bottom line....he doesn't ask you to keep your fish...you shouldn't ask him to release his


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> *grabs some popcorn*



so house how've you been.. got any cashews


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> so house how've you been.. got any cashews


Doing great TB! I keep thinking I'll see you out on the LMR one of these days. You should come fishing with me sometime. My fishing gods are better than his:








27"


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice to see another Middletown fisherman. Even nicer to see some eyes come out of the GMR around there. I have no idea where you fished at and I'm honestly really jealous lol. I've never caught any eyes or sauger.
Awesome catches! And keep it up! don't be afraid to shoot me a PM sharing an access or two(;


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

This thread was a waste of popcorn. I am really disappointed in you guys. 

Good call on the saugeyes though when I used to live up that way I don't think I ever caught a saugeye up that way either.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Doing great TB! I keep thinking I'll see you out on the LMR one of these days. You should come fishing with me sometime. My fishing gods are better than his:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hybrids destroying the carp habitat in the river. Throw them on the bank to rot.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Doing great TB! I keep thinking I'll see you out on the LMR one of these days. You should come fishing with me sometime. My fishing gods are better than his:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would be fun


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

It is kind of funny though, seeing guys complain about seeing fish on a stringer on a fishing forum, I understand catch and release, and practice it myself 99% of the time but he just wanted to share his catch and was well within his rights to keep those fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I live in Middletown and recognize the exact spot. I've got the sudden urge to go fishing this evening. FWIW, I' have fished that spot many, many times. 

That is a nice haul of fish. What was the length of the big smallie?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

imalt said:


> Damn hybrids destroying the carp habitat in the river. Throw them on the bank to rot.


LOL! For real, I laughed out loud.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where's coangler on this thread? There's more drama on the carp thread..you guys may wanna point your loungers and popcorn in that direction....


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Bait catcher said:


> The fish GODS were generous tonight.


Did it died?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

imalt said:


> Damn hybrids destroying the carp habitat in the river. Throw them on the bank to rot.


That's pretty funny, who is throwing fish on the bank to rot? Lol


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Heres what I found online...

"Smallies in the four pound category (19") are considered exceptional prized fish. To reach the trophy category, smallies need ample food of the proper types and sizes during each day of their lives. In ideal conditions, a smallie can reach 6 pounds in six years. But in colder, far northern waters or cool, spring-fed habitats these fish may require 10 to 13 yrs to reach 4 - 5 pounds"


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

senger said:


> Heres what I found online...
> 
> "Smallies in the four pound category (19") are considered exceptional prized fish. To reach the trophy category, smallies need ample food of the proper types and sizes during each day of their lives. In ideal conditions, a smallie can reach 6 pounds in six years. But in colder, far northern waters or cool, spring-fed habitats these fish may require 10 to 13 yrs to reach 4 - 5 pounds"


So, based on our latitude, we would probably be in the 6-8 year range for a 4# smallmouth. That's actually a little less time than I was expecting... good info there.

Also saw it takes around 7 years for a walleye to cross the 21" mark. I thought they grew a bit faster than that...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry, says 6+ for a 21 1/4 walleye

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=182.0

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Did,nt mean to get people up-set.FYI bass were released un-harmed,Eyes were given to another angler who expressed interest in putting them on his dinner table,nothing wrong with that.I didn't measure bass but good guess would be over 15 in.I don't think I will post any more pics-don't want to get a reputation as a fish killer.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bait catcher said:


> Did,nt mean to get people up-set.FYI bass were released un-harmed,Eyes were given to another angler who expressed interest in putting them on his dinner table,nothing wrong with that.I didn't measure bass but good guess would be over 15 in.I don't think I will post any more pics-don't want to get a reputation as a fish killer.


You post any pics you want man..and eat any fish you want... Nice post..nice lookin fish!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> *grabs some popcorn*


I will be the DJ. Anyone wanna hear some Eminem?


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

dude im from middletucky to I know that spot lol


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

I've actually fished that spot this year and its very possible that I caught and released that very bass there 2 weeks ago. Didn't get any hauls like that down there this year so its good to see that they're still there, sad to see them go...I suspect live bait...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

SmittyN330 said:


> I will be the DJ. Anyone wanna hear some Eminem?


shoves smitty out of the way and plays i'm gonna miss her brad paisley


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

*files an assault charge against trailbreaker for violently pushing me offstage and making me mentally injured enough to actually like that song*


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

no hard feelings smitty


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I just kidding lol. No hard feelings taken. I'm just always trying to crack cheap jokes. Actually, I kind of like that song. Must be from the injuries


----------

